# Going on and off Prami



## BulletProofTiger (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey what's up,

Tomorrow night I will be starting prami at .10mg in hopes of reversing my gyno.  

My problem is that I travel a lot for work and am trying to figure out if it is okay to take prami every night and then every now and then have to stop for 3-4 days.  

For example in 3 weeks I am going out of town, will I have any problem with taking the prami every night for the next 3 weeks (while upping the dosage) and then just not take it for 3 days while I'm out of town. Then when I return just go right back to where I was at the exact same dosage?

I've done a lot of research but haven't seen this answered, any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 30, 2011)

Prami is nasty stuff but should be taken ED. Why can't you take it with you?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 30, 2011)

im on parmi now..i dislike its sides for sure.

you can run parmi at  .5mg e3d so being gone for 3 days wont be a problem..i prefer to start at like .25mg.  

What caused your gyno?


----------



## BulletProofTiger (Sep 30, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> im on parmi now..i dislike its sides for sure.
> 
> you can run parmi at  .5mg e3d so being gone for 3 days wont be a problem..i prefer to start at like .25mg.
> 
> What caused your gyno?




From deca along time ago, never did a pct. 

I don't know what dosing it at e3d means? Sorry, can you explain. How long have you been taking prami for? What sides have you noticed? If your taking it for gyno, how long till you started to notice a difference?


----------



## BulletProofTiger (Sep 30, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Prami is nasty stuff but should be taken ED. Why can't you take it with you?




I've been told carrying it on a plane won't go over so well.


----------

